# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: مشکل در ریختن مقدار تکست به متغیر

## aliloti299

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان دوستان مشکلم اینه که وقتی مقدار یک تکستا به متغیر میدم و متغیرا چاپ میکنم خالی نشون میده کدمم اینه:(البته همه کد این نیست ولی قسمت اصلیش اینه)               ;var txt1,txt2 txt1=document.getElementById('txt').value ;txt2=document.getElementById('txt1').value//اومدم تو قسمت body یه باتون گذاشتم که با کلیک روش فانکشن ()ali صدا زده بشه}()function all;(alert(txt1+txt2{

----------


## plague

سلام دوست عزیز سوالت رو درست بنویس
کدات رو توی تگ code بزار تا درست نشون داده بشه 
همچنین کدای html مربوطه رو هم بزار

----------

